# Price drop on Brice hxb



## Jason (Nov 25, 2007)

Brice HXB-406 6-String Nat Q at HomeOld


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 25, 2007)

Holy crap is right.  Great price.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn those are sweet


----------



## Coryd (Nov 25, 2007)

I have an SX jazz bass, but are the Brice models good for the price?


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2007)

I have an SX jazz as well.



Sucks so much donkey


----------



## Lynk (Nov 28, 2007)

God damn, can anyone testify as to the quality of this thing?
$200 for a 6 string bass?

Someone please give me a reason not to buy this thing, or I won't be able to resist.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm personnaly hesitating between a Brice Defiant 6 and an HXB408 (mmm 8 strings)
Hard choice


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2007)

Lynk said:


> God damn, can anyone testify as to the quality of this thing?
> $200 for a 6 string bass?
> 
> Someone please give me a reason not to buy this thing, or I won't be able to resist.



No, They kick ass


----------



## JBroll (Nov 28, 2007)

They are fucking amazing. Period.

Jeff


----------



## Lynk (Nov 29, 2007)

Jason said:


> No, They kick ass



*Sigh*

God damn it...


Looks like I'm getting a sixer then...


----------



## Apophis (Nov 29, 2007)

Great price


----------



## Groff (Nov 29, 2007)

Holy crap! This is tempting...


----------



## Ishan (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm set on a Brice Defiant 6  expect a report when I get it (hopefully soon)


----------



## Drew (Nov 29, 2007)

I still want a seven.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 29, 2007)

Drew said:


> I still want a seven.



There's always these:

New! Galveston PRO SERIES 7 String Electric BASS Guitar - (eBay.ca item 110197845745 end time 30-Nov-07 18:30:39 EST)

Or

New! Galveston PRO SERIES 8 String Electric BASS Guitar - (eBay.ca item 110197845755 end time 30-Nov-07 18:30:41 EST)

I don't know why but I think the Brice basses look a bit higher quality though for the price. I don't know why I think that though


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2007)

Picture quality seems to make the difference.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 29, 2007)

I had a Galveston guitar for a week or so, and it was REALLY bad  
As far as I know those basses are MIK so they are somewhat higher quality than some of the cheap chinese stuffs Galveston market.
The 8 got great reviews on HC so...


----------



## Jason (Nov 29, 2007)

I would buy a Brice over the galveston  

I played one of the 7 or 8 string galvestons and it was pretty meh..


----------



## Drew (Nov 30, 2007)

I've heard that too. Basically, if I want a seven, it's probably going to either have to be a custom or a Conklin Groove Tools. :/

Eh, I can barely play five, so that one's a few years off.  It's stupid, but as a seven string guitarist (yeah, I should know better) I feel like I need to have a certain level of competency before I grab all of those extra strings, so I'm just not some idiot with more money and vanity than chops.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2007)

I buy shit that's way above my competency level all the time. If you can afford nice gear, why not? I consider myself a mediocre guitar player at best yet I have a nice RG7CT that I know someone with 5 times the skill I have would kill for. Same with my drums, I have a couple hand hammered cymbals, Axis longboards, and something better than a shitty beginner kit, yet I can hardly play. I say if you can afford it, fuck it, might as well grab it.


----------



## Ishan (Nov 30, 2007)

I just ordered my Defiant 6


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2007)

Nioce!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 30, 2007)

pics when it comes!


----------



## Ishan (Nov 30, 2007)

sure


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2007)

forget pics I want clips


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 30, 2007)

oh yeah i want clips and pics and stuff aaaand HOLY SHIT I'M PAST 2000 POSTS!!!


----------



## Abhorred (Nov 30, 2007)

Mrgh, so tempted...

So broke...

*fidgit*


----------



## musicboyy (Dec 3, 2007)

I had an older version of that Brice...it was 34" scale. It was pretty amazing for the price I paid ($289.99 or something like that), but at $199.99...that is a steal!! They are great quality...mine just didn't have some of the fit and finish down. I don't remember it having any neck dive and the body contours made it very comfy to play sitting or standing. I thought it sounded very nice too with the stock pickups. It looks like they have made some improvement since I had mine...so they might even be better now.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 3, 2007)

If the Defiant is any good, I think I'll get a Brice fretless, maybe an HXB-408 or a Defiant if it's available a that time.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 3, 2007)

Mighty freakin' tempting... I've been horribly infatuated with an Ibanez SR506, but now I want to get one of these, too. *sigh* Anyone know if those pickup routes will fit Bartolinis? For that price I guess I could settle for EMGs, too, if they're all that'll fit. Criminy, stupid gas.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 3, 2007)

Douglas WEB-846 TG 6-String Bass at HomeOld

These are even cheaper. wtf!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 3, 2007)

Douglas are made in china while Brice are MIK. Hence the cheaper Douglas 
I've been thinking on upgrading the Defiant to EMGs and a good preamp (maybe EMGs or barto)


----------



## JBroll (Dec 3, 2007)

I believe they are EMG sized, I'm actually considering putting in some MECs (the ones in Warwicks) if I don't go for EMGs.

Jeff


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 3, 2007)

MEC pickups, eh? Warwick you say? And they're EMG sized?

[action=TomAwesome]runs off to do research[/action]


----------



## Ishan (Dec 4, 2007)

They are.


----------



## Leon (Dec 26, 2007)

my bass player just ordered one of these. i'll post pics when he gets it


----------



## Lynk (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if they ship to the UK? Their shipping information on Rondo isn't too clear...

I really hope they do...


----------



## Ishan (Jan 4, 2008)

They do ship anywhere you want. I didn't get the Defiant 6 as it wasn't in stock at the time  I got myself a very good deal on a Cort GB75 instead, pics soon


----------



## Lynk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They do ship anywhere you want. I didn't get the Defiant 6 as it wasn't in stock at the time  I got myself a very good deal on a Cort GB75 instead, pics soon



Sweet man, thanks. If that's the case then I'm almost certainly going to get a Brice HXB-406 with the natural quilted finish. Hopefully customs tax etc won't be too much, and it won't take too long to get here. I've been gasing for a sixer for ages!


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2008)

well, my bass player got his bass! no pics, but he compared it a little to his Ibanez 5 string.

...and, before i paraphrase him, i'll just have him sign up, and do it himself.


----------



## Lynk (Jan 5, 2008)

Crap, turns out they won't ship to my address in the UK for some reason. :S
God damn it, does anyone know if any places stock these in the UK? A quick google search yielded no results, but I thought I'd ask here just to be safe.

Anyone?
Pretty please?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 5, 2008)

^ I'm fairly sure they just sell from their site and eBay


----------



## JBroll (Jan 5, 2008)

Find someone on this side of the pond to place the order for you and ship it over there. It'll still run pretty cheap for an amazing bass.

I'd offer myself, but I think someone who has actually dealt with people on the forum should make the first offer. If nobody comes forward I'll give it a shot.

Jeff


----------



## keithb (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm so buying one of these if they bring back the bubinga color.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 5, 2008)

The bubinga is sexy... there are 5-string and fretless versions of that still on the site, I think.

Jeff


----------



## technomancer (Jan 5, 2008)

JBroll said:


> The bubinga is sexy... there are 5-string and fretless versions of that still on the site, I think.
> 
> Jeff



Yeah the Bubinga is pretty bad assed, but I don't know if I could bring myself to pay ~$70 more for a five string than an identical six string just for the finish...


----------



## Lynk (Jan 5, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Find someone on this side of the pond to place the order for you and ship it over there. It'll still run pretty cheap for an amazing bass.
> 
> I'd offer myself, but I think someone who has actually dealt with people on the forum should make the first offer. If nobody comes forward I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Jeff



Thanks, but I think I'll just get a new amp instead from somewhere, I've been playing through a Vox T-25 for far too long now and I think it's about time for an upgrade.
But cheers for the offer though.


----------



## Leon (Jan 7, 2008)

my bass player hasn't signed up, apparently, so here's what he thinks of the bass (his first impressions):



acidrain719 said:


> so i got it finally...the neck is friggin huge and the headstock is a little top heavy, but i played it through my little 12 watt amp and it sounded better than my [Ibanez EDsomethingerother grey] 5 string in my opinion. i cant wait to use this thing at practice.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2008)

Leon said:


> my bass player hasn't signed up, apparently, so here's what he thinks of the bass (his first impressions):



Thanks Leon, keep us posted on what he thinks


----------



## Zophar (Jan 9, 2008)

So I'm a guitar player who only plays 6 strings (for now) but my friend wants me to join his band as a vocalist. They also need a bass player and they play on 7 string guitars so they want at least a 5 string. I figured I could hold it down for a little while on the bass so I've been looking for a 5 string but this thing at $200 seems like a friggin steal. Will it be a big mistake for me to start my bass experience on a 6 though?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2008)

Zophar said:


> Will it be a big mistake for me to start my bass experience on a 6 though?



I don't see why it would be a problem. Some people see extra strings as something to work up to, but as long as you don't get lost, I see no reason why it should be a bad idea.


----------



## Zophar (Jan 9, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking. I might try out my friend's six string for a little while just to see how I do but other than that...there's no way I can pass up the $200 price tag.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 9, 2008)

I see no reason to limit yourself... get five if you think it'll be enough, get six if you think you'll be able to use them, whatever.

Jeff


----------



## Zophar (Jan 9, 2008)

I really don't know how much I'll use the C but I'll definitely be using the B. The main factor here is price and I really can't see a reason to not get a $200 bass that has received nothing but positive reviews from all over the internet. Hopefully I'll be able to pick one up soon and let you guys know how it is.


----------



## Zophar (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, I ordered the bass today because Kurt at Rondo said that the price was going to go back up. I'll let you know when I get it.


----------

